# indoor growing system



## chal7ds (May 8, 2005)

Hey everyone,

What's up? Hey..I'm looking into getting an indoor hydroponic growing system..but I need it to be lockable and enclosed because I have a landlord who comes in to do maintenance every once and awhile.

Anyways, here's the ones i found on the internet which i like:

http://ultragrowsystems.com/index.htm

http://www.4hydroponics.com/hydroponics/BCgrow2.asp?ItemNo=bcBlm


My question is, has anyone had any experience with systems like these? How do the plants come out? How are the buds? Is it easy operation?


----------



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

If you got the money get the one from 4hydro you will have way better results than the one with the floros there only good for seedlings and clones unless ther powerful compacts


----------



## chal7ds (May 12, 2005)

Really? the floros looked like maybe it had more headroom..i could be wrong though...


----------



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

IM sure you can remove the shelves for more space


----------



## chal7ds (May 12, 2005)

yeah..it kinda looked that way to me too...like, 2 of them are just put in there to start your germinations..and your sprouts...but once you got those going..you could probably take those two out...and use the whole cabinet for your full growns...


----------

